# Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch



## Justin Bieber (13. September 2011)

*Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

Hallo ihr,

ich suche einen neuen Laptop, da meiner den Geist aufgibt.
preislich sollte er nicht mehr als 1000 Euro kosten.
Die große Frage ist Laptop oder Macbook.

Da ich aber eigentlich nur positives über Macbook gehört habe, würde ich es gerne mal ausprobieren, da ja auch die Akkulaufzeiten nicht schlecht sein sollen.

Welches Macbook ist da gut geeignet und wo soll ich es kaufen (gebraucht / neu) ?

Danke euch !


----------



## Ezio (13. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

Bis 1k€ bleibt eh nur das MBP 13 oder MBA 11. Bei der Größe musst du dich entscheiden, das MBA hat nur 5h Akku (MBP 7h) und kein Laufwerk, Ethernet, Firewire.


----------



## turbosnake (13. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

Ich würde mir wegen den Glossy-Displays kein günstiges Macbook kaufen, deshalb bei deiner Preisklasse Notebook.
Für mich ist ein mattes/ entspiegeldes Display Pflicht.
Das ist aber nur *MEINE *Meinung!

Gerade darauf gestoßen :Toshiba-stellt-ultrabook-portege vor


----------



## Justin Bieber (13. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir wegen den Glossy-Displays kein günstiges Macbook kaufen, deshalb bei deiner Preisklasse Notebook.
> Für mich ist ein mattes/ entspiegeldes Display Pflicht.
> Das ist aber nur *MEINE *Meinung!
> 
> Gerade darauf gestoßen :Toshiba-stellt-ultrabook-portege vor


 
Das Toshiba sieht ja richtig fett aus, gibt es sowas vergleichbares bereits auf dem Markt ? Weil ich bräuchte das Notebook in der nächsten Zeit.


----------



## turbosnake (13. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

Glaube nicht das Toshiba ist ein "Ultrabook", also eine neue Klasse. Hängt aber davon ab was du mir vergleichbar meinst?
Die Basisversoin soll im Oktober kommen und unter 1000€ kosten: Toshiba Portege Z830 Ultrabook - Engadget German


----------



## Infin1ty (13. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

Also was Handhabung und Design angeht geht nichts über ein MacBook. Aber vom P/L her
sind die Dinger leider unter aller Sau. Es ist auch nicht so dass OS X besser
als Windows 7 ist, die beiden sind ebenbürtig mit Vorteilen und Nachteilen auf beiden Seiten.
OS X macht zum Teil aber mehr Spass als Win 7.

Wenn du mal vergleichst, ein Notebook für 600 Euro hat gleichwertige HW wie ein
MacBook für ~1200 

Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal in nem Apple Store OS X austesten, und zwar wirklich mal länger als
2 Minuten. Mein MBP gefällt mir gut, aber habs nur weil ichs extreeem günstig bekommen habe. Sonst hätte
ich auch zu nem normalen Laptop gegriffen.

Denn wenn man mal drüber nachdenkt macht das Unibody Gehäuse ein MacBook zwar schöner,
aber nicht besser. Also ich würde dir eher ein Laptop empfehlen. Wie gesagt geh mal in nen Apple Store
und spiel mit OS X rum. Hol dir sonst mal nen Mitarbeiter, die haben zwar größtenteils keinen blassen Schimmer
von HW oder PC allgemein aber von der Bedienung von OS X.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Glaube nicht das Toshiba ist ein "Ultrabook", also eine neue Klasse.


 
Doch gibt es. Apples MacBook Air. Die Ultrabooks sind erdacht worden um Apple in dieser Kategorie Konkurrenz zu machen


----------



## Ezio (13. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*



> Wenn du mal vergleichst, ein Notebook für 600 Euro hat gleichwertige HW wie ein
> MacBook für ~1200


Gleichwertige Hardware != Gleichwertiges Notebook


----------



## turbosnake (13. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

Zu "normalen" Ultrabooks ist es das Air vielleicht. Zum Toshiba nicht, denn es hat ein mattes Display und spielt damit eine Liga höher.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Zu "normalen" Ultrabooks ist es das Air vielleicht. Zum Toshiba nicht, denn es hat ein mattes Display und spielt damit eine Liga höher.



Das ist deine, rein subjektive Meinung. Ein solches Gerät nur deswegen als "eine Liga höher" zu bezeichnen ist wohl etwas übertrieben
Der eine bevorzugt matt, andere glänzend, wegen den kräftigeren Farben.


----------



## turbosnake (13. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

Das sollte wohl logisch sein das alle Post nur meine Meinung ausdrücken. Soll ich das noch in meine Signatur schreiben?
Allerdings ist es deutlich angenehmer zum arbeiten, wenn man keine "Spiegel" vor sich hat.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

Dann solltest du das in einer Kaufberatung auch dazu sagen

@Topic

Apple bietet übrigens auch Rabatte für Schüler und Studenten, mit Nachlass auf die MacBooks und 75 € Gutschein im Mac AppStore (falls es ein Apple werden soll):

Mac Studentenrabatt, 75


----------



## turbosnake (13. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

Außerdem kostet das 13" Air mehr als 1000€ was heißt das es für den TE zu teuer sein dürfte.
Also kein Konkurten für das (Basis) Toshiba in der Klasse bis 1000€.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. September 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem kostet das 13" Air mehr als 1000€ was heißt das es für den TE zu teuer sein dürfte.
> Also kein Konkurten für das (Basis) Toshiba in der Klasse bis 1000€.



Und woraus schließt du dass, wenn in dem von dir verlinkten Artikel steht, dass der Preis noch nicht bekannt ist, und jetzt schon klar ist, dass der von Intel angepeilte Preis von 1000 € für die Ultrabooks von den meisten Herstellern nicht gehalten werden kann.....
Zudem ist die Displaygröße in diesem Fall relativ, da das 11" Air genau wie das Toshiba eine Auflösung von 1366x768 hat.


----------



## turbosnake (13. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

Im zweiten Link steht es, deswegen hier nochmal als Zitat.


turbo94740 schrieb:


> Glaube nicht das Toshiba ist ein "Ultrabook", also eine neue Klasse. Hängt aber davon ab was du mir vergleichbar meinst?
> Die Basisversoin soll im Oktober kommen und unter 1000€ kosten: Toshiba Portege Z830 Ultrabook - Engadget German


----------



## Cook2211 (13. September 2011)

Ich lese auch da, dass der Preis noch nicht bekannt ist.

Ebenso hier:

http://www.notebookcheck.com/Toshib...-Portege-Z830-kommt-im-4-Quartal.61321.0.html

http://www.golem.de/1109/86223.html


----------



## Ezio (13. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Außerdem kostet das 13" Air mehr als 1000€ was heißt das es für den TE zu teuer sein dürfte.
> Also kein Konkurten für das (Basis) Toshiba in der Klasse bis 1000€.


 
Das MBA 13 stand doch gar nicht zur Diskussion. Das Vorgängermodell wäre aber möglich bei Amazon genau 1k.


----------



## turbosnake (13. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

Zitat: "dass es im Oktober für unter 1000 Dollar in der billigsten Variante kommen soll."
Der Preis ist also bekannt, aber warum etwas besseres ausschlagen und einen schlechteren Kauf machen?


----------



## Cook2211 (13. September 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat: "dass es im Oktober für unter 1000 Dollar in der billigsten Variante kommen soll."
> Der Preis ist also bekannt, aber warum etwas besseres ausschlagen und einen schlechteren Kauf machen?



Da alle anderen Websites von diesem Preis nichts wissen, wage ich die Aussage von Engadget zu bezweifeln.


----------



## turbosnake (13. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

Steht sogar in der Pressemitteilung von Toshiba, die man hier findet:
Toshiba's Portege Z830 is an ultraslim, ultrasexy Ultrabook -- Engadget
Einfach auf "Show press release" klicken
hier als Zitat: "These new systems offer unprecedented portability, durability and essential features with visibly smart style and responsiveness - and start at under $1,000 MSRP2."


----------



## Cook2211 (13. September 2011)

Ach ja. Neuerdings bezahlen wir in Europa ja mit $.


----------



## turbosnake (13. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

Entweder eins zu eins, also max. 1000€ oder es kostet kanpp 730€ (nach Wechselkurs).


----------



## Justin Bieber (13. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

Das Toshiba fällt raus, da ich das Notebook bis Ende der Woche brauche.
Das Macbook würde ich eigentlich nur wegen der Flachen bauweiße und MacOS nehmen, aber gerne auch einen Flachen Laptop 
Da wäre der Toshiba optimal, Design und Bauweise, allerdings kommt er zu spät raus...


----------



## Cook2211 (13. September 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:
			
		

> Entweder eins zu eins, also max. 1000€ oder es kostet kanpp 730€ (nach Wechselkurs).



Deine Glaskugel möchte ich haben.


----------



## turbosnake (13. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

Sind halt die sinvollsten Umrechnung, wobei ich mit 1:1 rechen.

Nimm  das Air doch wenn du es haben willst, außer dem Glossy-Display spricht viel technisches dagegen.
Das normale MacBook würde ich jetzt nicht kaufen: http://buyersguide.macrumors.com/


----------



## Justin Bieber (13. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

Und ich eine brauchbare Alternative


----------



## turbosnake (13. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

KP ob es gut ist: News - Dell XPS 15z & XPS 15 - Maximale Leistung auf minimalem Raum! auf notebookjournal.de
Direkter Link: XPS 15z Notebook
Und ein Test. http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Dell-XPS-15z-Notebook.54692.0.html

Mattes Display: http://www.notebookjournal.de/tests/notebook-review-hp-probook-5330m-lg724ea-nkmj-1495.


----------



## Justin Bieber (13. September 2011)

Nienienienienie... Nie würde ich mir einen Dell kaufen !


----------



## Iceananas (13. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das ist deine, rein subjektive Meinung. Ein solches Gerät nur deswegen als "eine Liga höher" zu bezeichnen ist wohl etwas übertrieben
> Der eine bevorzugt matt, andere glänzend, wegen den kräftigeren Farben.


 
Das ist übrigens ein Märchen, das gerne erzählt wird. Die ersten Glossypanels haben angeblich wirklich zu den Farben beigetragen, aber das hat sich auf ein paar Sony Vaios beschränkt. Bei Apple und die allermeisten Hersteller auch ist das ein reines Designelement und damit Unfug, weil das nichts anderes macht, als störende Reflexionen zu erzeugen. 

Für das Bild an sich ist einzig allein der Panel verantwortlich. Der Glossywahn ist nur ausgebrochen weil es in Media Markt hübsch aussieht und sich damit besser an DAUs verkaufen lässt. Wenn eine glänzende Oberfläche wirklich zu achsotollen Farben beitragen sollen, dann frage ich mich wieso die Grafikermonitoren von Eizo nicht alle verglast sind.


Und wer ernsthaft ein Notebook auch als mobiles Arbeitsgerät benutzt hat weiß einen matten Bildschirm zu schätzen. Ein Macbook oder anderes glänzendes Notebook ist draußen quasi unbrauchbar.


----------



## Spartaner25 (14. September 2011)

Macbook Air 11"? Da fällt mir doch spontan das Gerät ein: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/675020 .
Leicht, Dünn, Unibody ähnlich, mattes Display mit 300 cd/m*m,ssd, usb 3, lange akkulaufzeit, beleuchtete Tastatur und sofort lieferbar.
Und das alles für unter 1k €.


----------



## Superwip (14. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

Was genau hast du eigentlich mit dem Teil vor und wie groß soll es denn sein?


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens ein Märchen, das gerne erzählt wird. Die ersten Glossypanels haben angeblich wirklich zu den Farben beigetragen, aber das hat sich auf ein paar Sony Vaios beschränkt. Bei Apple und die allermeisten Hersteller auch ist das ein reines Designelement und damit Unfug, weil das nichts anderes macht, als störende Reflexionen zu erzeugen.
> Für das Bild an sich ist einzig allein der Panel verantwortlich. Der Glossywahn ist nur ausgebrochen weil es in Media Markt hübsch aussieht und sich damit besser an DAUs verkaufen lässt. Wenn eine glänzende Oberfläche wirklich zu achsotollen Farben beitragen sollen, dann frage ich mich wieso die Grafikermonitoren von Eizo nicht alle verglast sind.
> Und wer ernsthaft ein Notebook auch als mobiles Arbeitsgerät benutzt hat weiß einen matten Bildschirm zu schätzen. Ein Macbook oder anderes glänzendes Notebook ist draußen quasi unbrauchbar.



Nein, das was du erzählst ist ein Märchen von Leuten die ein mattes Display bevorzugen. Merkste was?
Mir gefällt glossy besser, und das die Kontraste dabei kräftiger wirken ist mal irgendwann mit Probanden getestet worden.
Zum Thema Profi-Monitor: Bei Profi-Monitoren zählt ausschließlich die Farbechtheit, nicht die Kontraste. Im Gegenteil, zu hohe Kontraste verfälschen die Farben sogar. Für den normalen User wiederum ist die Farbechtheit unerheblich, da ist ein hoher Kontrast wichtiger. Von daher ist dein Beispiel mit dem Grafikermonitor unerheblich.
Wie gut ein Display im Außenbereich nutzbar ist, ist primär abhängig von der Leuchtkraft. Das Display kann so matt sein wie es will, wenn es nicht genügend Candela liefert, ist es trotz matter Oberfläche außen nicht nutzbar. Andersherum kann auch ein glossy Display mit großer Leuchtkraft im Außenbereich gut nutzbar sein.
Und vielleicht solltest du mal darüber nachdenken, dass es auch entspiegelte glänzende Displays gibt

Erst informieren, dann versuchen andere User in die Pfanne zu hauen. Und Leute als DAUs (also dumm) zu bezeichnen, ist auch nicht die feine Art
Aber diese Art von Posts kennt man ja von dir


@Topic

Ich schließe mich da Superwips Frage an.


----------



## Justin Bieber (14. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

Eure Diskussionen über Glossy Displays les ich mir später mal durch  Ist mir übrigens egal, aber matt wär mir lieber.
Das Macbook, ähh der Laptop, wie auch immer, sollte vor allem eine lange Akkulaufzeit haben.
Ich werde es fürs Studium, aber auch zum surfen an der Uni (nebenbei kann ich mich hier ja schonmal nach einem USB-Surfstick mit geeignetem Angebot erkundigen, da wo ich wohn gibt es kein DSL)
Auch sollte er solide sein, da ich ihn oft mit auf die Reise UNI-Heim Nehmen werde.
Und das Display sollte schon 15" haben, die 13,3 von Apple würden aber auch noch gehen.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2011)

Bei 15" würde ich mich schon eher nach einem Windows Notebook umschauen, da die in dieser Größe und zu dem anvisierten Preis, mehr Ausstattung bieten.

Wobei 13" transportabler bzw. handlicher und leichter sind. Ich denke, das wäre die richtige Größe für dich. Auch da fährst du aber eigentlich mit einem Win-Notebook besser, es sei denn Lifestyle-Faktor a la Apple ist dir wichtig(er).


----------



## skyw8lk3r (14. September 2011)

Hast ne mail


----------



## Iceananas (14. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nein, das was du erzählst ist ein Märchen von Leuten die ein mattes Display bevorzugen. Merkste was?
> Mir gefällt glossy besser, und das die Kontraste dabei kräftiger wirken ist mal irgendwann mit Probanden getestet worden.
> Zum Thema Profi-Monitor: Bei Profi-Monitoren zählt ausschließlich die Farbechtheit, nicht die Kontraste. Im Gegenteil, zu hohe Kontraste verfälschen die Farben sogar. Für den normalen User wiederum ist die Farbechtheit unerheblich, da ist ein hoher Kontrast wichtiger. Von daher ist dein Beispiel mit dem Grafikermonitor unerheblich.



Soso, die Kontraste steigen also, in dem man eine Glasscheibe vors Bild hält, krasse *******  Und dass alle Menschen quietschend bunte Farben mögen und keine Farbechtheit haben wollen hast du von dir auf die Allgemeinheit geschlossen? Oder hast du eben mal schnell eine repräsentante Umfrage auf der Welt gemacht?
Was du für dich empfindest ist hier nicht das Thema. Fakt ist aber, ein guter Monitor ist entspiegelt und da gibts auch nichts dran zu rütteln.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wie gut ein Display im Außenbereich nutzbar ist, ist primär abhängig von der Leuchtkraft. Das Display kann so matt sein wie es will, wenn es nicht genügend Candela liefert, ist es trotz matter Oberfläche außen nicht nutzbar. Andersherum kann auch ein glossy Display mit großer Leuchtkraft im Außenbereich gut nutzbar sein.
> Und vielleicht solltest du mal darüber nachdenken, dass es auch entspiegelte glänzende Displays gibt



Schon mal bei Sonnenlicht draußen gewesen?  
Du kannst so viel Leuchtkraft im Panel haben wie du willst, aber bis du das zurückgeworfene Sonnenlicht unter der Sonne komplett überdecken kannst brauchst du schon einiges mehr. Genaue Zahlenwerte habe ich nicht, da ich keine Messungen habe, aber bei matte Displays braucht man deutlich weniger Leuchtkraft. Was übrigens den Akku schont und auch gut ist, da man draußen selten eine Stockdose hat oder an einer hängen will.

Mein Xoom hat eine Leuchtkraft von über 300cd, was auf dem Niveau eines Macbooks liegt. Draußen ist es trotzdem völlig unbrauchbar!



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Erst informieren, dann versuchen andere User in die Pfanne zu hauen. Und Leute als DAUs (also dumm) zu bezeichnen, ist auch nicht die feine Art
> Aber diese Art von Posts kennt man ja von dir



Ich bin dir gegenüber wenigstens nicht persönlich geworden, im Gegensatz zu dir...


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Soso, die Kontraste steigen also, in dem man eine Glasscheibe vors Bild hält, krasse *******



Richtig lesen hilft. Ich habe geschrieben, dass es so wirkt, nicht dass es so ist



> Und dass alle Menschen quietschend bunte Farben mögen und keine Farbechtheit haben wollen hast du von dir auf die Allgemeinheit geschlossen? Oder hast du eben mal schnell eine repräsentante Umfrage auf der Welt gemacht?



Nein, dafür brauche ich weder von mir auf die Allgemeinheit zu schliessen, noch eine Umfrage. Farben sind mein Beruf, und Farblehre, Farbwahrnehmung und Farbpsycholgie waren Teil meiner Ausbildung.



> Was du für dich empfindest ist hier nicht das Thema.



Natürlich gibt man in einer Kaufberatung auch persönliche Meinungen wider. Das gehört dazu. So definiert sich übrigens auch ein FORUM.

Zitat Wikipedia: _Ein Internetforum (lat. forum, Marktplatz), auch Diskussionsforum, ist ein virtueller Platz zum Austausch und Archivierung von *Gedanken, Meinungen und Erfahrungen.*_"




> Fakt ist aber, ein guter Monitor ist entspiegelt und da gibts auch nichts dran zu rütteln.



Richtig. Da z.B. Apple entspiegelte Glossy Displays nutzt, hätten wir das ja geklärt



Das alles hat aber auch nicht direkt etwas mit dem Thema zu tun, deswegen back to topic.


----------



## Iceananas (14. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Richtig. Da z.B. Apple entspiegelte Glossy Displays nutzt, hätten wir das ja geklärt


 
Woher nimmst du diese Information? Ein Link wäre mal ganz hilfreich.

Mich würde nämlich interessieren was entspiegelte Glossy Displays sein soll... ein entspiegelter spiegelnder Monitor


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

Die Information habe ich aus einem Test auf CB. Wobei glossy sowieso nicht gleich glossy ist. Auch glänzende (Glas) Oberflächen kann man durch entsprechenden leichten Schliff bzw. eine leichte Mattierung entspiegeln, was zumindest teilweise hilft. Ich habe hier zu Hause eine Glanzgradkarte, wo man das ganz gut drauf sieht. Die kann ich dir jetzt aber schlecht zeigen

Test: Apple MacBook Air 11,6" (2011) (Seite 3) - ComputerBase


----------



## Superwip (14. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*



> Mich würde nämlich interessieren was entspiegelte Glossy Displays sein soll... ein entspiegelter spiegelnder Monitor


 
Genau das; ein spiegelnder Monitor mit Entspiegelungsfolie


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*



Superwip schrieb:


> Genau das; ein spiegelnder Monitor mit Entspiegelungsfolie



Richtig, das wäre die preiswerte Lösung


----------



## Iceananas (14. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Test: Apple MacBook Air 11,6" (2011) (Seite 3) - ComputerBase



Hm... so ganz berauschend ist das Ergebnis ja nicht gerade  

Natürlich gibt es verschiedene Glanzgrade... aber solange die äußere Schicht mehr oder weniger eine glatte Oberfläche ist kann reflektiert das Display nun mal. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Genau das; ein spiegelnder Monitor mit Entspiegelungsfolie



Das habe ich auch als Notlösung angewandt.. allerdings ist ein 13,3" Entspiegelfolie unmöglich 100% blasenfrei anzubringen. Dazu bräuchte man eine absolut staubfreie Umgebung, die ich zu Hause nicht habe  Außerdem haben Mattfolien allesamt einen "Grieseleffekt" wegen der rauhen Oberflächenstruktur. Was am Notebook eigentlich nicht auffällt, ist es ab 200ppi extrem störend, so dass es dann eigentlich auch keine Lösung ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Hm... so ganz berauschend ist das Ergebnis ja nicht gerade



Das stimmt.
Ich denke hier hilft nur selber antesten, in einem grell erleuchteten Media Markt. Dann weiß man ein wenig, wie störend (oder nicht) es sein kann.


----------



## AeroX (14. September 2011)

Hi, 
Also ich hab mir vor kurzem ein MacBook gegönnt und bin höchst zufrieden. Hatte vorher Jahre lang Windows und ich hab das Gefühl das das OS X rennt wie die sau. Es fühlt sich alles ziemlich schnell an und das System ist sehr schnell gestartet. 
Ich habe ein spiegelndes Display da ich selten mal draußen bin und die Farben sind gegenüber meinem alten Win Laptop mit matten Display auch sehr sehr schön und klar. Das gefällt mir neben der tastaturbeleuchtung am MacBook am schönsten  

MfG

Edit: und die verarbeitung von dem Teil ist wirklich Weltklasse. Im Gegensatz zu meinem alten Acer welches ein Plastik Stück war, ist das MacBook vom feinsten!


----------



## Cook2211 (14. September 2011)

AeroX schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab mir vor kurzem ein MacBook gegönnt und bin höchst zufrieden. Hatte vorher Jahre lang Windows und ich hab das Gefühl das das OS X rennt wie die sau. Es fühlt sich alles ziemlich schnell an und das System ist sehr schnell gestartet.
> Ich habe ein spiegelndes Display da ich selten mal draußen bin und die Farben sind gegenüber meinem alten Win Laptop mit matten Display auch sehr sehr schön und klar. Das gefällt mir neben der tastaturbeleuchtung am MacBook am schönsten



Das mit MacOS unterschreibe ich. Das ist wirklich sauflott, und macht einfach Spaß.
Und ein MacBook steht schon bei mir auf der Anschaffungsliste


----------



## Justin Bieber (15. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

Die letzten zwei Posts sagen mehr als der ganze Thread - danke euch


----------



## Cook2211 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

Sorry, das ich/wir deinen Thread so zugespamt haben.
Man driftet halt schon mal etwas ab


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das stimmt.
> Ich denke hier hilft nur selber antesten, in einem grell erleuchteten Media Markt. Dann weiß man ein wenig, wie störend (oder nicht) es sein kann.


 
Mich stört es schon, wenn hinter mir im Fenster die Sonne rein scheint.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mich stört es schon, wenn hinter mir im Fenster die Sonne rein scheint.



Sonne???? Schon Jahre nicht mehr gesehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Sonne???? Schon Jahre nicht mehr gesehen


 
Das ist das helle, runde Ding, wenn du dir die Pizza holst, die der Bote gebracht hat.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

Ach das Ding


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ach das Ding


 
Jup, das ist der natürliche Feind des WOW Spielers.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jup, das ist der natürliche Feind des WOW Spielers.


 
....und das Arbeitsamt


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> ....und das Arbeitsamt


 
bedingt, der nächste natürliche Feind ist der regionale Stromversorger.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

Also wenn ich weiter so mache, dann setzt der arme Justin mich auf seine Ignore Liste

Ich glaube er suchte ein MacBook

Hattest du nicht auch eins zum arbeiten?


----------



## Justin Bieber (18. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

Macbook oder Windows, je nachdem was besser ist.
Aber heute mus ich es noch bestellen !!

Nochmal meine Kriterien: Vor allem lange Akkulaufzeit mindestens 13-15" Display, flache Bauweise, gute Leistung, Transportgeeignet und bis 900 Euro - bitte helft mir


----------



## Ezio (18. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

Jetzt doch nur 900€? Ein neues MacBook bekommst du dafür nicht.


----------



## Justin Bieber (18. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*



Ezio schrieb:


> Jetzt doch nur 900€? Ein neues MacBook bekommst du dafür nicht.


 
Muss nicht neu sein, auch gerne gebraucht, such ja auch in Foren.

Und ob Macbook oder Windows, weiß ich ja auch noch nicht.

Ich zahl auch 1100 für ein gutes, allerdings wäre mir bis 900 Euro am liebsten.

Schlagt doch mal bitte Laptops vor mit langer Akkulaufzeit und flacher Bauweise (was exact einem macbook entspricht, aber das in einem windows-laptop zu finden wäre mir schon lieber)


----------



## norse (18. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

gute Leistung? dann nur eingeschränkt ein macbook. 
gerade wenn du nur 900 ausgeben willst, wirst du ein Gebrauchtes nehmen müssen und ja, die sind leider relativ beschnitten was Grafikleistung angeht, mit 256MB kommt man nicht weit, ne langsame Festplatte ist eingebaut (8mb, 5200U/min).Die neuen MacBooks haben bessere Grafik und mehr RAM, aber kosten dann auch ne ecke mehr!
Klar langsam ist es nicht, auf kein fall! ich bin mit meinem weißen Macbook sehr zufrieden, ab aufgerüstet auf 4GB RAM, ne große schnellere Festplatte rein und gut ist. Aber wenn ich mal mein Virtuelles W7 starte merke ich schon wie er leicht einbricht von der Leistung.

Die Grafikleistung stört mich nur am meisten, damit geht fast gar nichts. L4D2 geht nichtmal auf niedrigsten Einstellungen flüssig, WC3 läuft, WOW läuft, COD 4 auf niedrig läuft. Komischerweise geht Bad Company 2 halbwegs okay  aber wirklich auf niedrig. 

Akku ist eig top! wenn du nur surfst (kein java) dann hält der Akku 7h und länger, Display ist top! Selbst niedrigste Helligkeit reicht oft aus


----------



## Justin Bieber (18. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

GEZOCKT WIRD GARNICHT !!!!! NUR FÜRS STUDIUM..... mehr verlang ich doch nicht 

Und morgen geht mein Studium los, was hab ich, noch keinen Laptop


----------



## Ezio (18. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

Dell XPS 15z, Core i5-2410M 2.30GHz, 4096MB, 500GB, WXGA (n0015z01) | Geizhals.at EU ist die beste mir bekannte Alternative, sieht aber sehr abgekupfert aus und bei der Qualität von Gehäuse, Tastatur und Trackpad kann es nicht ganz mithalten. Wenn ein MacBook deinen Wünschen entspricht, würde ich einfach das MBP 13" nehmen, ist seinen Preis allemal wert.


----------



## Justin Bieber (18. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

aber woher jetz so schnell ein macbook bekommen ? Neu kaufen ?

Zur Zeit ist das mein Favourite :

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/b00485orne/geizhals1-21/ref=nosim?m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF

Gibt es was besseres zu dem Preis ?


----------



## norse (18. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

ja ich weiß , ich mein nur als vergleich damit du ungefähr weißt was das ding an Leistung hat. 

Fürs studium wird's auf jedenfalls reichen! es macht wirklich viel spaß damit zu arbeiten, hab es jeden tag mit in der Berufsschule und hatte vorher ein Netbook mit windows drauf... es geht einfach viel schöner mit dem Macbook

Die Tastatur ist richtig gut, ich hasse eigentlich Notebook Tastaturen aber das ist die erste mit der ich klar komme. das multitouch touchpad lässt sich super einfach und intuitiv bedienen und mit super Funktionen belegen. 
Das Notebook wird nicht laut und vokalem auch nicht großartig warm! Was mich bei der minimalen Kühlung doch sehr überrascht hat! 

Wenn du nichts gegen Mac OS hast und Apple's Finanzpolitik dann greif zu wenn du das Geld dazu hast! Es macht sehr viel spaß! Akku hält, Bildschirm ist super und Software gibt's auch zu genüge für deinen Mac, gerade fürs Studium gibt's da einige Nette Sachen die dir die Arbeit einfach erleichtern!
Und wenn mal was nicht geht mit OS X dann mach dir per bootcamp oder mittels einer virtuellen Maschine ein Windows drauf! dann hast du alles in einem.

Leistungstechnisch gibt's die Windows Kisten billiger und besser, qualitativ naja, da ist apple schon sehr weit oben aber der comfort ist einfach top. Klar der Rechner kostet ordentlich mehr, aber das macht die Software wieder wett, weil sie Billiger ist! Wo du bei Windows viel Geld für die Software ausgibst, bezahlst bei Apple vlt 15€.
Komplette Office Paket von Apple (Keynotes, Pages, Numbers) gibts für 45€ und Kleinigkeiten wie eine Notizapp fürs Studium zum Mitschreiben etc gibt's kostenlos bzw. für 'n Appel (haha) und 'n ei.

Wenn du richtiger Freak bist nimm dir das weiße Macbook, find das sieht am besten aus  ansonsten macbook pro 13" oder 15" ! ich bin der Meinung 13 ist perfekt. Groß genug für Office arbeiten etc, wirklich sehr ausreichend! Aber dennoch klein, handlich und leicht. lässt sich super in jede Tasche mitnehmen oder einfach in der Hand umhertragen.

hoffe das war jetzt etwas hilfreicher 

EDIT: Macbook Air ist richtig geil, unglaublich schön in der Hand und mit SSD richtig schnell ABER, bedenke das ne SSD nur eine bestimmte Anzahl von schreibvorgänge überlebt! klar die sind schon recht hoch, aber für mich ist das schon ein Grund keine ssd zu nehmen. weil ich weiß wie oft ich am tag Sachen auf die Festplatte schreibe. Aber das könnt jetzt auch ne Macke von mir sein 

wenn das geld für hast ,greif zu! woher nehmen? apple store in der nähe?


----------



## Ezio (18. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

Das alte Air würde ich nicht mehr kaufen. Nur 2GB RAM und 128GB SSD ist sehr mager und lässt sich nicht aufrüsten!

Besser das neue MBP hat deutlich mehr Leistung und ist sogar günstiger. Apple MacBook Pro MC700D/A 33.8 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

da lässt sich bis zu 16GB RAM, 1TB HDD und eine SSD einbauen falls du es mal brauchst


----------



## Justin Bieber (18. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*



norse schrieb:


> ja ich weiß , ich mein nur als vergleich damit du ungefähr weißt was das ding an Leistung hat.
> 
> Fürs studium wird's auf jedenfalls reichen! es macht wirklich viel spaß damit zu arbeiten, hab es jeden tag mit in der Berufsschule und hatte vorher ein Netbook mit windows drauf... es geht einfach viel schöner mit dem Macbook
> 
> ...


 
wowow danke danke danke für deine Hilfe 

Nur solltest du auch erwähnen über welches du schreibst. Das normale Macbook Pro oder das Air ?
Insgesamt bin ich nach deinem kleinen Text doch vom Macbook überzeugt und denke dass es das richtige für mein Studium ist.
Blos woher und welches ?



Ezio schrieb:


> Das alte Air würde ich nicht mehr kaufen. Nur 2GB  RAM und 128GB SSD ist sehr mager und lässt sich nicht aufrüsten!
> 
> Besser  das neue MBP hat deutlich mehr Leistung und ist sogar günstiger.  Apple  MacBook Pro MC700D/A 33.8 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer &  Zubehör
> 
> da lässt sich bis zu 16GB RAM, 1TB HDD und eine SSD einbauen falls du es mal brauchst


 
Aber das Air hat halt den Vorteil dass es deutlich flacher ist und sonst bestimmt doch auch noch mehr oder ?


----------



## norse (18. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

ich hab selber ein unibody Macbook in weiß, die letzte Modellreihe die es gab von den weißen, aber das neue Pro hab ich auch schon öfter ausprobieren können und es ist genial. die Tastatur etc hat sich nicht verschlechtert, schön an dem Pro und dem Air ist ja die Hintergrundbeleuchtung die sich automatisch regelt sowie die display Helligkeit, je nach Umgebung wird's automatisch hell  und dunkel.
es sind viele Kleinigkeiten die ein macbook toll machen, Aber dennoch kostet es viel zu viel!

ICH persönlich würde ein Macbook Pro nehmen, weil man da mehr hat! Mehr Leistung, Mehr Festplatte, mehr Anschlüsse. und das DVD Laufwerk kannst du (Wenn du es nicht brauchst) ausbauen und eine 2. HDD einbaun. also eine SSD das OS und die 2. Festplatte dann als datenlaufwerk intern.  gibt also echt viel was du machen kannst.

woher? schau mal ob was in der nähe ist bei dir:
Apple - Ressourcensuche

ansonsten amazon over night express, bzw. apple bietet da doch auch was an, oder nicht? weiß grad nicht musste mal gucken!


----------



## Justin Bieber (18. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

Wie siehts denn mit dem Macbook von Ezio aus,

Apple MacBook Pro MC700D/A 33.8 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

okay, oder gibts noch was besseres ?


----------



## Ezio (18. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*



Justin Bieber schrieb:


> Aber das Air hat halt den Vorteil dass es deutlich flacher ist und sonst bestimmt doch auch noch mehr oder ?


 
Wenn Air, dann das neue. Glaub mir, mit 2GB RAM macht das arbeiten keinen Spaß und du willst dir wahrscheinlich nicht in einem Jahr ein neues NB kaufen, denk ich mal 



> okay, oder gibts noch was besseres ?


Ist das beste was du für dein Budget bekommst.


----------



## Justin Bieber (18. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

also lieber das pro, das du linked hast, als ein günstiges air ?

das pro, ist also das beste und ich kanns bestellen? ...


----------



## norse (18. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

für dein Budget perfekt! heb dir lieber etwas geld auf für die Software, da gibt's einige schöne Sachen die man sich kaufen sollte, kostet aber halt wirklich nicht die Welt!

Das Air hat für mich nur den Vorteil: Klein, leicht, lange akkulaufzeit. das wars. 
nachteile: wenig Anschlüsse, geringe Leistung, nicht erweiterungsfähig,...


----------



## Justin Bieber (18. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

Was heißt geringe Leistung, all zu viel werd ich für meine Studiumtätigkeiten nicht brauchen, da ist die lange Akkulaufzeit schon eher von Nutzen.
Aber ich muss halt gut mit zurechtkommen und das sollten beide erfüllen, air und pro, also das "neue" pro für 1000 und ich sollte gut durch mein Studium kommen.
Erweitern werd ich es denke ich auch erstmal nicht, die eingebaute Hardware sollte ja für einen flotten Betrieb mit OsX reichen ?


----------



## Ezio (18. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

Akkulaufzeit ist beim Pro besser als beim Air.


----------



## norse (18. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

ja die hardware reicht definitiv fürs Studium! das ist kein prob da brauchst du erstmal nichts erweitern. evtl iwann die Festplatte größer oder wie erwähnt evtl eine SSD und die andre dann als datenfestplatte  aber das hat zeit.

akkulaufzeit besser? oh wusst ich garnicht, hätte ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht gedacht! aber okay, wenns so ist, nimm das pro

ja klar das air würde auch reichen aber ich bin der Meinung mimt Pro haste mehr vom geld! weil einfach mehr dran und drinn ist. das air wäre so...das minimum find ich. dann lieber n € mehr ausgeben und dafür deutlichen Mehrwert bekommen.

EDIT: 8 Seiten für "macbook oder nicht macbook?" find ich geil


----------



## Justin Bieber (18. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

Entschuldigung dass ich dem Forum alle Ressourcen klau für diese eine Frage 

Aber für mich ist es eine Entscheidung die mich die nächsten Jahre begleitet, also habt ihr dafür die nächsten Monate ruhe vor mir 

Das Pro hat also eigentlich nur Vorteile, bis auf dass es dicker ist ?

Und der Preis stimmt auch so einigermaßen ? Dann kommen wir ja so langsam zum Ende


----------



## STSLeon (18. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

MacBook Pro 33,8 cm (13,3")

Nimm das sei glücklich und freu dich drüber


----------



## norse (18. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

joa also beim pro machst du definitiv nichts falsch! ist das beste für das geld und halt nur ein stück dicker, aber dennoch sehr flach finde ich, auch das material ist geil. fühlt sich auch einfach toll an  oh man ich glaub ich übertreibe 

wenn du das geld dafür ausgeben willst: KAUF! du wirst es nicht bereuen! Und wenn Fragen auftauchen bei der Nutzung/Einrichtung/welche software etc. einfach fragen... das kannst du super  *spaß*


----------



## Justin Bieber (18. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

Juhuuuu dann erstmal danke norse und ezio, habt mir seeehr geholfen ! 
Werd es dann bei amazon bestellen, ihr hört von mir wieder wenn es heißt "wie schalt ich das teil an ?!" 

Hoffe es ist das richige


----------



## norse (18. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

viel spaß beim nicht-mehr-ausschalten  ich hab mein macbook seit dem ich es hab nicht ein mal ausgeschalten. ok neugestartet aber nur um w7 zu starten, aber sonst...das ding schaltet man einfach nicht aus, zuklappen und gut!

freut mich das ich helfen konnte, und viel spaß damit! schreib mal wenn du es hast nach ner Woche wie du zurecht kommst


----------



## Justin Bieber (18. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

mach ich, und ich muss dich nochmal ärgern... n kumpel meinte gerade kein macbook, lieber den laptop den auch er hat..

Asus K53 / X53SV-SX178V Core i7 Preiskracher mit Blu-ray

ich weiß, macbook hat viele vorteile, aber sein laptop ist 200 euro günstiger, hat mehr leistung und hat blueray.... ?


----------



## Ezio (18. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

Ist eben so ein 0815 "Gaming" Notebook. Schlechtes Display, der Akku taugt nichts und das mies verarbeitete Gehäuse fällt nach einem Jahr auseinander. Ist nur was für Leute die sich mit schneller Hardware profilieren wollen.



> Nochmal meine Kriterien: Vor allem lange Akkulaufzeit mindestens 13-15" Display, flache Bauweise, gute Leistung, Transportgeeignet


Alles außer gute Leistung trifft da nicht zu.


----------



## norse (18. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

ich kann ezio nur bestätigen, hab das Notebook schon ausprobieren können, ist nicht so der Kracher...asus halt. klar hat derbe Leistung aber...die brauchst du nicht? Akku ist auch nicht der beste sowie display.... es ist leider wirklich so wie er sagt.


----------



## Justin Bieber (18. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

OKAY OKAY - SORRY 

Macbook Pro ist bestellt - juhuu


----------



## norse (18. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

wird ja auch zeit! schlimm mit dir


----------



## Cook2211 (18. September 2011)

Sehr gute Wahl!
Glaub mir, du wirst begeistert sein


----------



## Justin Bieber (18. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

Werd ich kommende Woche merken - und wehe euch nicht 

D A N K E


----------



## Cook2211 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

Es wird zwei, drei Tage dauern bis du dich an MacOS gewöhnt hast, aber danach wirst du es nicht mehr eintauschen wollen.
Zudem sind die MacBooks im Vergleich zu vielen preiswerteren Win-Notebooks echte Hingucker.


----------



## Justin Bieber (19. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Macbook fürs Studium/Normalgebrauch*

Das hoff ich doch


----------



## AeroX (19. September 2011)

Justin Bieber schrieb:
			
		

> Das hoff ich doch



Es wird so sein


----------

